# عزيزي حسني مبارك مزهقتش مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟



## marcelino (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*!!! الفرق بين مصر و امريكا*

*عزيزي حسني مبارك مزهقتش مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟ :t32:*


*




*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ما دايم غير وجة الله
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
عمره ما هيزهق


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ما دايم غير وجة الله
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​




*هههههههه
*​


----------



## انريكي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

حلوى


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه

طماع وهو الانسان الوحيد اللى مخلينى مش مقتنع بمثل(الطمع قل ما جمع)
*​


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2011)

صحيح
مازهقش...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

*يزهق ازاى وهو ناوى على خربها​*


----------



## asamgdla (1 يناير 2011)

يزهق إيه بس هي ديه حاجة تزهق؟ d:


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 يناير 2011)

يا مبارح اصحي وفوق حق القبطي بقي مسروق 
لو مش قدها حل عنها


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 يناير 2011)

ده بيفكرنى بواحد عندنا شحات انا بشوفه من 25 سنه بيشحت ولسه برضه بيشحت 
ايه هو مشبعش لا والادهى من كده ان عنده عمارتين فى بلد تانى وماجرهم كلهم وهو قاعد فى اوضه بالايجار 
شكله مبيزهقش زى واحد صاحبنا :kap:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يناير 2011)

حلوة أوى جدا خالص


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (4 يناير 2011)

*والله ماحد مخرب الدنيا غيره*
*هاد لازمله حد يسمه*
*شوو بكرهك*​


----------



## وسام شاه (4 يناير 2011)

يقال ان حسني مبارك تعب جدا و الاطباء قالوا انه خلاص بيودع...
دخل عليه رئيس الوزراء و قال له: يا ريس الشعب جاي يودعك..
قال له: ليه هو الشعب ماشي؟؟!!


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2011)

*احب اقوله  هو والدايرة اللى حواليه *
*عيشوا بشرف جاتكوا القرف *​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

بركاتك يا مارو

مكشوف عنك الحجاب


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه أنو يعني و بعدين لايمت بقيان ؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*استغربت من الردود كلها
ودلوقتي عايزينه يفضل الريس
هل مش عرفنا قيمته الا بعد الاحداث الاخيره ؟​*


----------



## dodo jojo (5 فبراير 2011)

*اصل هو بيحبنا اووووووووووى..مش قادر على بعضنا..هههههههههههه..شكرا يا عسل.*


----------



## twety (6 فبراير 2011)

*شكله بيفكر يزهق
يلا خليه ياخد راااااحته

ههههههههه
*


----------

